# Meklē produktu? >  Kā atjaunot celiņus?

## Texx

Varbūt ir kāda ideja, kā atjaunot korozijas saēstu celiņu klaviatūrai. Celiņš ir uzklāts uz plēves (līdzīga kā kodoskopam) un mitrumā korodējis vizuāli nepateiksi, bet strāvu nevada. Kā saremontēt šo lietu? Varbūt kaut kur ir nopērkama elektrovadoša līme, jeb krāsa vai kaut kas tamlīdzīgs?

----------


## Delfins

Tev ta klava maksā pāri 30Ls?
Jā lētā gala, tad labāk/ērtāk nopirkt jaunu  :: 

Moš ar spec. zīmuli to celiņu piezīmēt? Liekas arī ir līmes, krāsas. Moddingā itin bieži izmanto

----------


## Texx

Klava tiešām maksā dārgāk nekā 30 Ls. Bet jautājums jau vairāk tāds principiāls vai tādi produkti ir, kur var nopirkt un cik varētu maksāt.

----------


## GuntisK

Ir speciālā līme ar kuru remontē pultis un plēves plates. Aizej uz Argusu un apakšā uzprasi, vai arī uz Salvatu-tur jābūt.

----------


## Texx

Paldies, Gunti! Vakar biju aizčāpojis uz Latgalīti. Tur otrajā rindā nopirku krievu ražojuma produktu. Saucas KONTAKTOL. Maksāja 2.50 Ls. Maza tūbiņa ar kaut kādu līmi sajuktu ar alumīnija skaidiņām laikam. Pirms lietošanas gan uzmanīgi jāmaisa. Iespējams jāaiziet būs arī uz Argusu jāpaskatās kāds tai līmei izpildījums, jo šitais Kontaktols samērā mazā iepakojumā. Pusi jau esmu izķēpājis kamēr sapratu kur un kā uzklāt.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Šitās līmes visas ir mazos iepakojumos. Tavējā ir ar alumīnija skaidiņām (kā tu teici), bet ir vēl ar grafītu.

----------


## Gints_lv

Pacelšu mironīti, arī vajag atjaunot portatīvā klaviatūru, celiņi čupā. Ir sudraba pulveris , smalks ( zobārsti padalijās ). Kapara skaidiņas arī atrastos . Kadā līmē jaukt iekšā un ko vel klāt ( grafītu no motoru kolektoriem ? ) ? Dzīvoju gandrīz laukos un uz ebaju gaidīt arī netīk, Piedāvāt materiālus kurus var nopirkt , salīdzinoši vienkārši.

----------


## M_J

Ja ir saprotama krievu valoda, piedāvāju no viena foruma iegūtu metodi, kā atjaunot  apsildes celiņus auto aizmugures logam. Domāju, ka šo paņēmienu var izmantot arī šajā gadījumā. Pats pārbaudījis neesmu, bet izklausās ticami.

Восстанавливаем поврежденную нить обогревателя стекла.
1. определить место разрыва (если не получается, восстанавливаем ВСЮ нитку).на счет всей ветки мужик загнул
Я смог определить место разрыва так: на запотевшем стекле включаешь обогрев и в месте разрыва стекло быстро отпотевает пятном, при этом вся нить с разрывом не отпотевает. эта метода не всегда сработает

2. подготовить материалы и приспособления.
2.1. Раствор медного купороса: 6 ед. воды, 2 ед. купороса в порошке, 1 ед. электролита для аккумулятора. Все размешать.
2.2. Длинный провод (должен дотянуться с "+" аккумулятора до стекла с нитями).
2.3. Медная трубка или пруток (я вообще использовал толстый медный провод из п.2.2. и обошелся без 2.3.)
2.4. Кусочек тряпочки шириной 1-2 см и длиной 10-15 см. Его следует плотно намотать на торец трубки (прутка, толстого провода) и закрепить как-нть (я закреплял ниткой обычной).

3. процесс восстановления:
3.1. подсоединяем провод, трубку (пруток) к "+" аккумулятора.
3.2. обильно смочить кончик трубочки с намотаной тряпочкой в растворе.
3.3. энергично натирать место разрыва примерно 1-2 минуты. При этом вокруг существующей нити начнет образовываться как бы налет меди, как узоры на морозе - это показатель начавшегося процесса осаждения меди. Если у тебя вся нитка восстанавливается, то начинай с места, где нитка присоединяется к боковым тоководам. Процесс долгий, но надежный и дешевый.

----------


## next

> Pacelšu mironīti, arī vajag atjaunot portatīvā klaviatūru, celiņi čupā. Ir sudraba pulveris , smalks ( zobārsti padalijās ). Kapara skaidiņas arī atrastos . Kadā līmē jaukt iekšā un ko vel klāt ( grafītu no motoru kolektoriem ? ) ? Dzīvoju gandrīz laukos un uz ebaju gaidīt arī netīk, Piedāvāt materiālus kurus var nopirkt , salīdzinoši vienkārši.


 Auto loga sildiitaaja restauraacijas liimi visos Statoilos var nopirkt.

----------

